# Conformation Question -built downhill



## cathyjo76 (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

I have been on the lookout for a mini to drive at ADS events..

I found a 6 yr old mare that is forward, has nice neck and shoulders,broad chest, big hip, good legs. The biggest flaw is she is built downhill. She is definitely higher rumped. and long backed.

It doesn't appear to affect her movement, but long term would that lead to problems? I want to use her for CDE;s.

Currently I have a trial lease. Is this something that should cross her off my list?

Thanks for your input


----------



## RhineStone (May 13, 2011)

I find that downhill horses tend to "poop out" faster than their level cousins.

Myrna


----------



## disneyhorse (May 14, 2011)

Horses naturally carry more weight on their front end, and I think being downhill increases longterm stress on the front end. Horses I've seen that are built downhill tend to have more ringbone/sidebone/etc. in their front legs. For performance and athletic purposes, they are just at a disadvantage due to their conformation. Minis are a bit more sturdy as they don't carry as much weight proportionally on their feet and legs, but I'd still be cautious. There are so many horses out there and it's a buyer's market, I might try to be patient and find another. But it's hard to say without seeing this horse.

A pre-purchase exam and x-rays might be worth it if the horse is any sort of investment?

Andrea


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 16, 2011)

Being downhill and longer-backed makes everything harder for her. She'll have to work to elevate her forehand, work to track up correctly, work to get under herself to make quick turns, and all of that is going to tire her out faster than a horse who is built uphill. Depending on the strength of her loin connection she might also be prone to lower back strain and not be as agile or quick to stop as a more correct horse. So much of it depends on how the rest of her is built!

Turbo is downhill but I think the primary reason he appears that way is that he has almost no withers. He has a nice high neck set which will enable him to bridle easily and naturally steps very deeply under himself by coiling his hindquarters so I don't think he'll have much trouble. Nevertheless, I'm taking great pains to bring him along slowly and classically so we don't fall into the traps of either tension or false collection. Minihgal's Fascination is built downhill too and has a harder time with dressage than her Peekaboo, but is fast as lightning and regularly wins at Intermediate against big horses.

Honestly, it really depends on the horse as to how bad it is. Generally it's not preferable for dressage but if you like the horse and everything else is right it can sometimes be dealt with.

Leia


----------



## cathyjo76 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input.

I have been looking for the CDE VSE....and I drove 6 hrs to see this horse....not quite what I had as a picture. But she has a great mind ( unlike my hot head gelding) and tracks up pretty well. More green broke than I expected and a little shorter than I wanted. But I brought her home as a trial lease. See if I can get her ready for Ohio CDE in July.

Leia, saw Turbo's pics on FB...nice!


----------



## cathyjo76 (May 31, 2011)

just an update-this mare is not going to work out. she is like a different horse in harness-very worried and insecure...either really green or maybe an accident? It would be a good year my friend feels before she would be ready to go. So back to the drawing board and search.

PM or email me if you have lead for something good for cde/adt's. Thanks


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2011)

Bummer, Cathy! I saw Rogan on the sale board, he's amazing. Do you think he'd be fine with a more experienced driver?

If you haven't already you might talk to JJay. She's selling Platinum and Leggs and all their equipment and Platinum at least is a great little guy for CDE. Wonderful brain on that boy! I'd take him myself in a heartbeat if I didn't already have my hands full.

Leia


----------



## cathyjo76 (Jun 1, 2011)

I think Rogan would do well with the right driver or trainer. He is my personal favorite and smart, smart, smart! Awesome mover, and pretty in halter. but I am out horsed with him. He is wasted with me and my limited talents. I am actually learning alot with this mare, and could probably work slowly through her issues now, but I really don't want to wait.

Yep, I contacted JJay but haven't heard back. Found something on craigslist and out of the blue the lady said he would be great for CDE.....I never asked any of those kind of questions, just how tall, etc. We will see-no big rush as I have 3 stalls and currently 4 horses.

Hope to take whoever to the national drive. Got my reservations!!!!!


----------

